# The add-in template is not valid (C:\Program Files\...\$wzrd.dot)



## tommylow97 (Mar 28, 2007)

One other minor problem after going through a major virus issue with Tech Support - when I open Word, the following message comes up.

The add-in template is not valid (C:\Program Files\...\$wzrd.dot)

You click O.K. and you can proceed to do a Word doc, but it is a bit of a minor pain.

My Google search on it said: Go to Word Menu: open Tools; open Templates, and if above template name is there, check it and hit remove. Well, it is there, but after checking the template, I cannot get the remove button to be on (highlighted, whatever), so I cannot remove it.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Any Word file beginning with the *$* character is a temporary file created by Word which should have been (but for some reason has not) automatically deleted when Word is closed. 

Find the file and, if possible, delete it manually _whilst Word is not open_.


----------



## tommylow97 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello PIP,

Looked everywhere I knew where to look - Temp, Templates, Program Files. Did a Search with the tail end of the URL. Could not find it. Any suggestions on where to look.

Thanks.


----------

